# Im a girl that knows NOTHING about computers and needs help lol!!



## GirlyD (May 18, 2011)

*Okay, now my problom is i have no VOLUME thingy on my computer and YES it is NOT on mute lol!! 

When i go onto CONTROLL PANNEL and then SOUNDS AND AUDIO DEVICES it says NO AUDIO DEVICE. And i also cant click on anything cos its all grey :/
i need some help so i can play my music and hear sound on my game. 

Thnx!! *


----------



## jd132 (May 18, 2011)

The driver is probably missing. The computer cannot recognize the Hardware because the driver software is missing. Have you uninstalled anything, installed a new Operating System, Or Restored?


----------



## GirlyD (May 18, 2011)

*im not to sure, i have been fiddling with hte ADD/REMOVE PROGRAMS trying to make space lol*


----------



## GirlyD (May 18, 2011)

*How do i get it back? is there maybe a FREE PROGRAM i could probably download to fix the issue?*


----------



## PohTayToez (May 18, 2011)

What is the exact model of your computer?  Should be somewhere on the bottom if it's a laptop, somewhere on the sides or front if it's a tower.


----------



## GirlyD (May 18, 2011)

*i have a Desktop Windows XP *


----------



## PohTayToez (May 18, 2011)

Ok.  Lets try again.  What brand is the computer (i.e. Dell, HP, Sony, etc)?


----------



## GirlyD (May 18, 2011)

*HP 754O is what it says on the monetor and it says STELLAR on the thingy that u put CDs in and all the plugs plug into lol*


----------



## PohTayToez (May 18, 2011)

I literally cannot help you without the exact make and model of the computer.  The problem you've described is likely do to the sound driver not being installed.  In order to find the correct sound driver for you to install, I need to know the exact model of the computer, and it's going to be written somewhere on the case.  I know computers are confusing, but do you think you could look all over the case (the thing that takes CDs and everything plugs into) and write down everything you see?  Particularly anything on a barcode sticker.  If you can take a picture of the front of the computer I can tell you exactly where to look, but it's probably faster to just write everything down.


----------



## mihir (May 18, 2011)

Download Speccy from here - http://www.filehippo.com/download_speccy/

Click on "*Download Latest Version*" on the top right corner, and then wait for the download to begin.
Then just run the setup once downloaded by clicking next next and install,then run the application from the desktop and copy paste everything written there,and post it here.


----------



## Drenlin (May 18, 2011)

The monitor is not your computer, it's just the screen. He was asking for the make and model of the computer tower itself. (Not the CD drive, either, lol)

It'll probably be a bunch of random letters and numbers, maybe an actual word. For example, I have a "Dell Optiplex GX260" sitting in my room...the front panel has both "Dell", which is the brand, and "Optiplex GX260", which is the model.


----------



## Dewcorps (May 18, 2011)

You could do a recent restore point from before you went on an uninstalling rampage. Also dont unistall anything from your comp unless you know exactly what it is.


----------



## GirlyD (May 18, 2011)

mihir said:


> Download Speccy from here - http://www.filehippo.com/download_speccy/
> 
> Click on "*Download Latest Version*" on the top right corner, and then wait for the download to begin.
> Then just run the setup once downloaded by clicking next next and install,then run the application from the desktop and copy paste everything written there,and post it here.



*SO i DOWN loaded that thing and when i click on Audio it says NO AUDIO CARD DETECTED ??? *


----------



## GirlyD (May 18, 2011)

Dewcorps said:


> You could do a recent restore point from before you went on an uninstalling rampage. Also dont unistall anything from your comp unless you know exactly what it is.


*Okay so how do i do this?? lol *


----------



## mihir (May 18, 2011)

GirlyD said:


> *SO i DOWN loaded that thing and when i click on Audio it says NO AUDIO CARD DETECTED ??? *



Post everything it shows when you just run the application like the 
CPU 
Motherboad
that kind of gibberish.


----------



## apcsllc (May 18, 2011)

there could have been a real simple fix to this... right clicking the area around where your volume icon should be and then "properties" and then make sure your system icon for volume is checked to show.... gosh i hope that wasnt the problem and everyone is running you around for no reason


----------



## GirlyD (May 18, 2011)

*Motherboard
	Manufacturer	MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD
	Model	MS-6721
	Chipset Vendor	SiS
	Chipset Model	650
	Chipset Revision	01
	Southbridge Vendor	SiS
	Southbridge Model	LPC Bridge
	Southbridge Revision	04
	System Temperature	29 °C
		BIOS
			Brand	Phoenix Technologies, LTD
			Version	6.00 PG
			Date	12/19/2002
		Voltage
			CPU VCore	1.472 V
			AUX	3.280 V
			+3.3V	3.008 V
			+5V	5.268 V
			+12V	2.371 V
		PCI Data
			1. PCI	Available
			2. PCI	Available*
*CPU
		Intel Celeron
			Cores	1
			Threads	1
			Name	Intel Celeron
			Code Name	Northwood
			Package	Socket 478 mPGA
			Technology	0.13um
			Specification	Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz
			Family	F
			Extended Family	F
			Model	2
			Extended Model	2
			Stepping	7
			Revision	C1
			Instructions	MMX, SSE, SSE2
			Virtualization	Unsupported
			Hyperthreading	Not supported
			Fan Speed	2428 RPM
			Bus Speed	100.0 MHz
			Rated Bus Speed	400.0 MHz
			Stock Core Speed	2000 MHz
			Stock Bus Speed	100 MHz
				Caches
					L1 Data Cache Size	8 KBytes
					L1 trace cache	12 Kuops
					L2 Unified Cache Size	128 KBytes
				Core 0
					Core Speed	1999.9 MHz
					Multiplier	x 20.0
					Bus Speed	100.0 MHz
					Rated Bus Speed	400.0 MHz
						Thread 1
							APIC ID	0*


----------



## GirlyD (May 18, 2011)

apcsllc said:


> there could have been a real simple fix to this... right clicking the area around where your volume icon should be and then "properties" and then make sure your system icon for volume is checked to show.... gosh i hope that wasnt the problem and everyone is running you around for no reason



*Nope that didnt work lol :/*


----------



## apcsllc (May 18, 2011)

and you can check in "device manager" to see if your driver is gone  in "control panel" then "device manager"  you need to know if it is built in to your motherboard "onboard sound" or if its a separate card installed ... on the back of the tower are your inputs/outputs towards the bottom or on the side near the top?


----------



## mihir (May 18, 2011)

Try this,
it should work if it doesn't report back. :good:

http://download2.msi.com/files/downloads/dvr_exe/Realtek_AC97_MB.zip


----------



## GirlyD (May 18, 2011)

mihir said:


> Try this,
> it should work if it doesn't report back. :good:
> 
> http://download2.msi.com/files/downloads/dvr_exe/Realtek_AC97_MB.zip



*SO i downloaded it and now i dont know what to do, it just shows me two folders . . . .*


----------



## mihir (May 18, 2011)

Right click the downloaded file and click on extract,then go to the extracted folder and run the setup file there and follow the instructions.


----------



## GirlyD (May 18, 2011)

mihir said:


> Right click the downloaded file and click on extract,then go to the extracted folder and run the setup file there and follow the instructions.



*i clicked extract on both of the folders and nothing much really happend ??? *


----------



## mihir (May 18, 2011)

Once the package is downloaded 



> Extracting .zip Files in Windows:
> Save the downloaded .zip file to the hard drive.
> Right click on the file and select "extract all". This will open the extraction wizard.
> Click "next" and then select the location to extract the files to.
> ...



Then open the folder you will see a list of files/folders and double click the setup file and then follow the instructions and then reboot your computer.

How are you getting 2 folders.When I extracted it I just got One folder and in it the list of files.


----------



## GirlyD (May 18, 2011)

mihir said:


> Once the package is downloaded
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*i see one folder that has 3 '' ... '' next to it and then i got one that says AC97*


----------



## GirlyD (May 19, 2011)

*Omg i fixed it !! lol!! after doing all that i fixed it , thanx Mihir *


----------



## mihir (May 19, 2011)

GirlyD said:


> *Omg i fixed it !! lol!! after doing all that i fixed it , thanx Mihir *



Finally!!! 
Happy to help 
:good:


----------



## apj101 (May 19, 2011)

mihir said:


> Finally!!!
> Happy to help
> :good:



now get her phone number


----------



## mihir (May 19, 2011)

apj101 said:


> now get her phone number



Haha you won't believe how close I was to making the same joke  :good:
Sigged


----------



## apj101 (May 22, 2011)

mihir said:


> Haha you won't believe how close I was to making the same joke  :good:
> Sigged



Im getting sigged a lot recently haha


----------

